# 2005 NBA Summer League Rosters



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*2005 NBA Summer League Rosters*

*ATLANTA HAWKS*

_Reebok Rocky Mountain Revue : July 15-22, 2005_

-- Josh Childress (G) (Stanford)
-- Boris Diaw (G/F)
-- Sharrod Ford (F) (Clemson)
-- Royal Ivey (G) (Texas)
-- Arthur Johnson (C) (Missouri)
-- Lonnie Jones (C) (Ball State)
-- Randolph Morris (C) (Kentucky)
-- Josh Powell (F) (North Carolina State)
-- Tre Simmons (G) (Washington)
-- Donta Smith (G) (Southeastern Illinois)
-- Josh Smith (F)
-- Omar Thomas (G) (UTEP)
-- Salim Stoudamire (G) (Arizona)
-- Marvin Williams (F) (North Carolina)
-- Rashad Wright (G) (Georgia)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*BOSTON CELTICS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Tony Allen (G) (Oklahoma State)
-- Will Bynum (G) (Georgia Tech)
-- Taylor Coppenrath (F) (Vermont)
-- Ryan Gomes (F) (Providence)
-- Gerald Green (F)
-- Orien Greene (G) (Louisiana Lafayette)
-- Al Jefferson (F)
-- Jeremiah Massey (F) (Kansas State)
-- Will McDonald (C) (South Florida)
-- Kendrick Perkins (C)
-- Justin Reed (F) (Ole Miss)
-- Delonte West (G) (St. Joseph's)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CHARLOTTE BOBCATS*

_Reebok Rocky Mountain Revue : July 15-22, 2005_

-- Alan Anderson (G/F) (Michigan State)
-- Kevin Burleson (G) (Minnesota)
-- Jason Capel (F) (North Carolina)
-- Matt Carroll (G) (Notre Dame)
-- Melvin Ely (F/C) (Fresno State)
-- Raymond Felton (G) (North Carolina)
-- George Leach (C) (Indiana)
-- Robert Little (C) (Stanford)
-- Sean May (F) (North Carolina)
-- Antonio Meeking (F) (Louisiana Tech)
-- Rashad Phillips (G) (Detroit)
-- Bernard Robinson (G/F) (Michigan)
-- Edmund Saunders (F) (Connecticut)
-- Terrance Simmons (G) (Minnesota)
-- Tamar Slay (F) (Marshall)
-- Tommy Smith (F/C) (Arizona State)
-- Wesley Wilson (F/C) (Georgetown)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CHICAGO BULLS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Mario Austin (F) (Mississippi State)
-- David Bailey (G) (Loyola Chicago)
-- Eddie Basden (G) (Charlotte)
-- Mengke Bateer (C)
-- Adam Hall (G) (Virginia)
-- Arthur Johnson (C) (Missouri)
-- Ugonna Onyekwe (F) (Pennsylvania)
-- Drago Pasalic (F)
-- Kasib Powell (F) (Texas Tech)
-- Dawid Przybyszewski (C) (Vanderbilt)
-- Jared Reiner (C) (Iowa)
-- Kenny Satterfield (G) (Cincinnati)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Martynas Andriuskevicius (F/C)
-- Kelenna Azubuike (G) (Kentucky)
-- Bryan Bracey (F) (Oregon)
-- Carl English (G) (Hawaii)
-- Matt Freije (F) (Vanderbilt)
-- John Gilchrist (G) (Maryland)
-- Luke Jackson (G/F) (Oregon)
-- Kresimir Loncar (F)
-- John Lucas (G) (Oklahoma State)
-- Olumide Oyedeji (F/C)
-- Ryan Randle (F/C) (Maryland)
-- Blake Stepp (G) (Gonzaga)
-- Derrick Tarver (G) (Akron)
-- James Thomas (F) (Texas)
-- Ime Udoka (G/F) (Portland State)
-- Jeff Varem (G/F) (Washington State)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*DALLAS MAVERICKS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_ & _Reebok Rocky Mountain Revue : July 15-22, 2005_

-- Deji Akindele (C) (Chicago State)
-- Marquis Daniels (G) (Auburn)
-- Devin Harris (G) (Wisconsin)
-- Michael Harris (F) (Rice)
-- Didier Ilunga-Mbenga (C)
-- Keith Langford (G) (Kansas)
-- Dave Logan (G) (Indianapolis)
-- Felipe Lopez (G) (St. John's)
-- Pavel Podkolzin (C)
-- Josh Powell (F) (North Carolina State)
-- Roger Powell (F) (Illinois)
-- Darius Rice (F) (Miami [FL])
-- Filiberto Rivera (G) (UTEP)
-- Sung-Yoon Bang (G)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*DENVER NUGGETS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Joseph Dabbert (C) (Creighton)
-- Tyus Edney (G) (UCLA)
-- Jason Ellis (F) (Boise State)
-- Ben Eze (F) (Southern Idaho)
-- Luis Flores (G) (Manhattan)
-- Marcus Haislip (F) (Tennessee)
-- Travis Hansen (G/F) (BYU)
-- Axel Hervelle (F)
-- Julius Hodge (G/F) (North Carolina State)
-- Kenyon Jones (C) (San Francisco)
-- Linas Kleiza (F) (Missouri)
-- Boniface N'Dong (C)
-- Ricky Sanchez (F)
-- Luke Schenscher (C) (Georgia Tech)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*DETROIT PISTONS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- John Allen (G) (Seton Hall)
-- Alex Acker (G) (Pepperdine)
-- Rodney Billups (G) (Denver)
-- Carlos Delfino (G)
-- Andreas Glyniadakis (C)
-- Junior Harrington (G) (Wingate)
-- Jerry Holman (F) (Minnesota)
-- Amir Johnson (F)
-- Rickey Paulding (G) (Missouri)
-- Bryant Matthews (F) (Virginia Tech)
-- Jason Maxiell (F) (Cincinnati)
-- Darko Milicic (C)
-- Thomas Mobley (F) (College of Charleston)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Andris Biedrins (F)
-- Zarko Cabarkapa (F/C)
-- Ike Diogu (F) (Arizona State)
-- Monta Ellis (G)
-- Brandon Gay (F) (San Diego)
-- David Graves (F) (Notre Dame)
-- Larry O'Bannon (G/F) (Louisville)
-- Paul Marigney (G) (St. Mary's)
-- Damir Miljkovic (G)
-- Guy Muya (G)
-- Marque Perry (G) (St. Louis)
-- Ronald Ross (G) (Texas Tech)
-- Chris Taft (F) (Pittsburgh)
-- Jawad Williams (F) (North Carolina)
-- Ray Young (G) (UCLA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Lance Allred (C) (Weber State)
-- Alpha Bangura (G) (St. John's)
-- Mark Bortz (F) (Buffalo)
-- Lionel Chalmers (G) (Xavier)
-- Mire Chatman (G) (Texas Pan American)
-- Erwin Dudley (F) (Alabama)
-- Chuck Eidson (F) (South Carolina)
-- Daniel Ewing (G) (Duke)
-- Tang Hamilton (F) (Mississippi State)
-- Jerry Johnson (G) (Rider)
-- Chris Kaman (C) (Central Michigan)
-- Thomas Kelati (G) (Washington State)
-- Ontario Lett (F) (Pittsburgh)
-- Shaun Livingston (G)
-- Jonathan Moore (F) (North Carolina Central)
-- Mikki Moore (F) (Nebraska)
-- Quinton Ross (G) (SMU)
-- Jobey Thomas (Charlotte)
-- Cuthbert Victor (Murray State)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MIAMI HEAT*

_Summer Pro League : July 8-21, 2005_

-- Maurice Baker (G) (Oklahoma State)
-- Earl Barron (C) (Memphis)
-- Eddie Basden (G) (Charlotte)
-- Yakhouba Diawara (F) (Pepperdine)
-- Gerald Fitch (G) (Kentucky)
-- Eddy Fobbs (C) (Sam Houston State)
-- Kirk Haston (F) (Indiana)
-- Andre Hazel (G) (San Francisco)
-- Jared Homan (C) (Iowa State)
-- Juan Mendez (F) (Niagara)
-- Albert Miralles (C)
-- Marlon Parmer (G) (Kentucky Wesleyan)
-- Tim Pickett (G) (Florida State)
-- Aerick Sanders (F) (San Diego State)
-- Wayne Simien (F) (Kansas)
-- T.J. Sorrentine (G) (Vermont)
-- Isiah Victor (F) (Tennessee)
-- Tiras Wade (F) (Louisiana Lafayette)
-- Matt Walsh (G) (Florida)
-- Ezra Williams (G) (Georgia)
-- Qyntel Woods (F) (Northeast Mississippi)
-- Dorell Wright (G)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NEW JERSEY NETS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Maurice Baker (G) (Oklahoma State)
-- Brian Boddicker (F) (Texas)
-- Sam Clancy (F) (USC)
-- Tremmell Darden (G) (Niagara)
-- Christian Drejer (G) (Florida)
-- Noel Felix (F/C) (Fresno State)
-- Sharrod Ford (F) (Clemson)
-- Ken Johnson (F/C) (Ohio State)
-- Matt Lottich (G) (Stanford)
-- Jelani McCoy (F/C) (UCLA)
-- Anthony Roberson (G) (Florida)
-- Melvin Sanders (G/F) (Oklahoma State)
-- Awvee Storey (F) (Arizona State)
-- Antoine Wright (G/F) (Texas A&M)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NEW ORLEANS HORNETS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Sean Banks (F) (Memphis)
-- Brandon Bass (F) (LSU)
-- Troy Bell (G) (Boston College)
-- Chris Garnett (F/C) (Indiana Southeast)
-- DeSean Hadley (G) (Eastern Michigan)
-- Maciej Lampe (F/C)
-- Jarred Merrill (F) (Oklahoma Christian)
-- Chris Paul (G) (Wake Forest)
-- Eddie Robinson (F) (Central Oklahoma)
-- Marc Salyers (F) (Samford)
-- J.R. Smith (G)
-- Jackson Vroman (F/C) (Iowa State)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*NEW YORK KNICKS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_ & _Minnesota Summer League : July 15-19, 2005_

-- Trevor Ariza (F) (UCLA)
-- Steven Barber (G) (Texas Arlington)
-- Jackie Butler (C)
-- Rueben Douglas (G) (New Mexico)
-- Anthony Fuqua (C) (Texas San Antonio)
-- Channing Frye (C) (Arizona)
-- Cheyne Gadson (G) (Oklahoma State)
-- Otis George (F/C) (Louisville)
-- Lou Kelly (G/F) (UNLV)
-- David Lee (F) (Florida)
-- Aaron Miles (G) (Kansas)
-- Lamar Rice (F) (Clemson)
-- Nate Robinson (G) (Washington)
-- Bruno Sundov (C)
-- Brent Wright (F) (Florida)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ORLANDO MAGIC*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Jason Klotz (F) (Texas)
-- David Jackson (G) (Oregon)
-- Mark Jones (G) (Central Florida)
-- Rob Little (C) (Stanford)
-- Dwight Howard (F/C)
-- Jameer Nelson (G) (St. Joseph's)
-- Roger Mason Jr. (G) (Virginia)
-- Fran Vazquez (F)
-- Isiah Victor (F) (Tennessee)
-- Travis Diener (G) (Marquette)
-- Rich Melzer (F) (Wisconsin River Falls)
-- Jerome Beasley (F) (North Dakota)
-- Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje (C) (Georgetown)
-- Marcin Gortat (F/C)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PHOENIX SUNS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Leandro Barbosa (G)
-- Tim Bowers (G) (Mississippi State)
-- Geno Carlisle (F) (California)
-- Yakouba Diawara (F) (Pepperdine)
-- Stephen Graham (G) (Oklahoma State)
-- Lynn Greer (G) (Temple)
-- Michael Haynes (G/F) (Fordham)
-- Nick Jacobson (G) (Utah)
-- Jan Jagla (F) (Penn State)
-- Harold Jamison (F) (Clemson)
-- Lonnie Jones (C) (Ball State)
-- Mindaugas Katelynas (Tennessee Chattanooga)
-- Brandon Kurtz (C) (Tulsa)
-- Ricky Minard (G) (Morehead State)
-- Rory O'Neil (C) (USC)
-- Adam Parada (C) (California Irvine)
-- Ron Slay (F) (Tennessee)
-- Dijon Thompson (G/F) (UCLA)
-- Lucas Tischer (F)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*PORTLAND TRAILBLAZERS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Seamus Boxley (G) (Portland State)
-- Ira Clark (F) (Texas)
-- Ebi Ere (G) (Oklahoma)
-- Jack Jarrett (G) (Georgia Tech)
-- Billy Keys (G) (New Mexico State)
-- Kris Lang (F/C) (North Carolina)
-- Sergei Monia (F)
-- Travis Outlaw (F)
-- Ha Seung-Jin (C)
-- Nedzad Sinanovic (C)
-- Sebastian Telfair (G)
-- Robert Tomaszek (F) (Texas Tech)
-- Martell Webster (G/F)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SACRAMENTO KINGS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Robert Archibald (F/C) (Illinois)
-- Tony Bland (G) (San Diego State)
-- Cookie Belcher (G) (Nebraska)
-- Marcus Campbell (C) (Mississippi State)
-- Marquin Chandler (F) (San Jose State)
-- Erik Daniels (F) (Kentucky)
-- Francisco Garcia (G) (Louisville)
-- Jared Homan (F/C) (Iowa State)
-- Anthony Lever (G) (Oregon)
-- Kevin Martin (G) (Western Carolina)
-- Percy Miller (G) (Houston)
-- Patrick Okafor (F) (Houston)
-- Ronnie Price (G) (Utah Valley State)
-- Tre Simmons (G) (Washington)
-- Garrett Tien (G/F)
-- Ray Weathers (G) (Michigan State)
-- Guillaume Yango (C) (Pacific)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SEATTLE SUPERSONICS*

_Reebok Rocky Mountain Revue : July 15-22, 2005_

-- Mustafa Al-Sayyad (F/C) (Fresno State)
-- Jermaine Blackburn (F) (Boise State)
-- Andre Brown (F) (DePaul)
-- Ousmane Cisse (F)
-- Mateen Cleaves (G) (Michigan State)
-- Kaniel Dickens (F) (Idaho)
-- Noel Felix (F) (Fresno State)
-- Richard Fox (C) (Gonzaga)
-- Adam Harrington (G) (Auburn)
-- Aaron Miles (G) (Kansas)
-- Larry O'Bannon (G) (Louisville)
-- Johan Petro (C)
-- Rick Rickert (F) (Minnesota)
-- Alex Scales (G) (Oregon)
-- Robert Swift (C)
-- Matt Walsh (G) (Florida)
-- Ezra Williams (G) (Georgia)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TORONTO RAPTORS*

_Summer Pro League : July 8-21, 2005_ & _Minnesota Summer League : July 15-19, 2005_

-- Wayne Bernard (G) (Davidson)
-- Lavell Blanchard (F) (Michigan)
-- Kevin Braswell (G) (Georgetown)
-- Omar Cook (G) (St. John's)
-- Nate Doornekamp (F) (Boston College)
-- Olu Famutimi (G) (Arkansas)
-- Joey Graham (F) (Oklahoma State)
-- Marcus Haislip (F) (Tennessee)
-- Bryant Matthews (F) (Virginia Tech)
-- Tim Pickett (G) (Florida State)
-- Joe Shipp (G/F) (California)
-- Uros Slokar (G)
-- Pape Sow (F) (Cal State Fullerton)
-- Kelvin Torbert (G) (Michigan State)
-- Roko Ukic (G)
-- Charlie Villanueva (F) (Connecticut)
-- Jesse Young (F) (George Mason)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*WASHINGTON WIZARDS*

_Reebok Vegas Summer League : July 6-15, 2005_

-- Andray Blatche (F)
-- Damone Brown (F) (Syracuse)
-- Ousmane Cisse (F)
-- Ed Cota (G) (North Carolina)
-- Henry Domercant (G) (East Illinois)
-- Corsely Edwards (F) (Central Connecticut State)
-- Gerald Fitch (G) (Kentucky)
-- William Frisby (F) (Miami [FL])
-- Hiram Fuller (F) (Fresno State)
-- David Hawkins (G) (Temple)
-- Randy Holcomb (F) (San Diego State)
-- Jarvis Hayes (G) (Georgia)
-- Kaspars Kambala (F) (UNLV)
-- Ervin Murray (G) (Wake Forest)
-- Peter John Ramos (C)
-- Jamal Sampson (C) (California)
-- Bruce Seals (G) (Manhattan)
-- Joe Troy Smith (G) (Alabama Huntsville)
-- Lenny Stokes (G) (Cincinnati)
-- Donnell Taylor (G) (UAB)


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Hope Sung-Yoon Bang makes it to the NBA Just so I could Hear Charles Barkley get on him


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Sung Yong Bang actually isn't a bad player. Seems a little bit too unselfish but he has a great shot. I really hope he can make it in the league, if just to show that not all korean basketball players are ugly (I'm talking to you Ha seung jin)


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Can't remember which one Sung-Yong Bang is. Wonder if he played in the KBL last year. I watched a good deal of it.

His surname isn't pronounced "bang." It's closer to "Pong" without the P being plosive.

He probably has a good shot, average speed and quickness, and poor ball handling. 85% of Korean guards are like that.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

okay this year, i guarantee Marcus Hatten makes an NBA roster. he shoulda made it last year in denver, and he definitely shoulda made it last-last year with the clippers. It must suck being the lasssst cut at the end of preseason twice!

hes too talented to not be in the league


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

just wondering
why is Richie Frahm on the Blazer's roster?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marcus Hatten? :laugh: Another Allen Iverson clone, who doesn't know how to play PG.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Considering that almost 1/2 of Portland regular season roster is the Blazers summer league team I hope they do well.


p.s. For those of you that haven't seen Travis Outlaw play I recomend you watch him when the Blazers games are televised. After Cheeks FINALY got fired he got to play and showed flashes of something special. The guy can not only touch the top of the backboard with one step, he has a pretty nice jump shot too.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

anyone have any links to that korean guy, Sung-Yong Bang?

suprised to see Kris Lang on there from north carolina, ill be rooting for him.


----------



## Jeriqaui (Jul 5, 2003)

i'm going to the vegas league on friday and i'm soo hyped up.

Portland Trail Blazers
Golden State Warriors

Boston Celtics
Dallas Mavericks

Phoenix Suns
Detroit Pistons

Orlando Magic
Chicago Bulls

Washington Wizards
New Orleans Hornets

all in one day.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

:laugh: celtics/blazers have half their roster here


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

anyone else notice that tyus edney is on the nugget roster...lol...id like to see a comeback


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> Marcus Hatten? :laugh: Another Allen Iverson clone, who doesn't know how to play PG.



pfff,you know you love hattens game. tell me why he cant play in the nba. he would be perfect for a sparkplug role off the bench, change the tempo of the game. like a hudson or bobby jackson or darrel armstrong

and watch out for felipe in dallas! ....actually....he wont make it.but hatten will.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> anyone else notice that tyus edney is on the nugget roster...lol...id like to see a comeback


I noticed too because he used to be a Pacer.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yess Tyus making a come back. :banana: He is one of my favorite players of all time.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Felipe Lopez. Damn. There's a name I haven't thought about for a good while. Is he over 30 now? It'd be neat if somehow he made a roster somewhere.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Where's the other team rosters?


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

This is part of the Suns summer league team: 

*Stephen Graham of Oklahoma State
*Yakhouba Diawara of Pepperdine
*Rory O'Neil of Southern California
*Jan Jagla of Penn State
* Mindaugas Katelynas of Tennessee-Chattanooga (NCAA Dunk champion)
* Lucas Tischer of Brazil (Tischer played on Brazil's junior team with Leandro Barbosa) 
*European pro Ricky Minard (Italy via Morehead State)
*Lynn Greer (Russia via Temple) 
*Michael Haynes (Israel via Fordham)

Also Leandro Barbosa will probably play on it as well as Dijon Thompson.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The suns have some decent pick-ups with Graham, Katelynas,Greer and Minard


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> The suns have some decent pick-ups with Graham, Katelynas,Greer and Minard


I actually like Tischer too... he's supposedly extremely atheltic at 6-11, 270. I don't think he has any offensive skills at the moment though (or almost none)... but he's a good defender.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> This is part of the Suns summer league team:
> 
> *Stephen Graham of Oklahoma State
> *Yakhouba Diawara of Pepperdine
> ...


Graham should make the Suns roster.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

(Give credit to Spurstalk.com for this information)

Chicago Bulls Mini-Camp Roster:


```
Name	Pos	Ht | Wt	DOB	College	2004.05 Team
Chris Alexander	C	7-1 | 240	7/20/80	Iowa State ’03	Liaoning (China)
Mario Austin	F	6-9 | 260	2/26/82	Miss. State ’04	Laurenta (Italy)
Eddie Basden	G	6-5 | 215	2/15/83	Charlotte ’05	Charlotte (NCAA)
Mengke Bateer	C	6-11 | 275	11/20/75	China	Huntsville (NBDL)/Beijing (China)
Quinnel Brown	G	6-6 | 210	8/26/83	Auburn ’05	Auburn (NCAA)
Taliek Brown	G	6-1 | 185	6/23/82	Connecticut ’04	Idaho (CBA)
Adam Hall	G	6-5 | 203	3/10/80	Virginia ‘02	Braunschweig (Germany)
Arthur Johnson	C	6-9 | 255	8/26/83	Missouri ’04	Denver (NBA)/Aris (Greece)
Ugonna Onyekwe	F	6-8 | 230	7/14/79	Pennsylvania ’03	Huelva (Spain)
Drago Pasalic	F	6-11 | 236	6/23/84	Croatia	KK Split (Croatia)
Kasib Powell	F	6-7 | 215	3/18/81	Texas Tech ‘03	Great Lakes (CBA)
Dawid Przybyszewski	C	7-2 | 260	10/09/81	Vanderbilt ’05	Vanderbilt (NCAA)
Jared Reiner	C	6-11 | 255	4/08/82	Iowa ’04	Chicago Bulls
Kenny Satterfield	G	6-2 | 175	4/10/81	Cincinnati ’03	Guainqueries (Venezuela)
Drago Pasalic	F	6-11 | 236	6/23/84	Croatia	KK Split (Croatia)
Omar Thomas	G	6-5 | 205	2/27/82	Texas-El Paso ‘05	Texas El-Paso (NCAA)
Kelvin Torbert	G	6-4 | 215	5/24/83	Michigan State ’05	Michigan State (NCAA)
Ezra Williams	G	6-5 | 220	11/02/80	Georgia ’03	Great Lakes (CBA)
```
New Jersey Nets:


```
NO 	NAME 	POS 	HT 	WT 	DOB 	COLLEGE 	YRS
6 	Maurice Baker 	G 	6’1” 	185 	07/28/79 	Oklahoma State 	R
44 	Brian Boddicker 	F 	6’8” 	228 	06/08/81 	Texas 	R
33 	Sam Clancy 	F 	6’7” 	240 	05/04/80 	USC 	R
34 	Tremmell Darden 	G 	6’4” 	200 	12/17/81 	Niagara 	R
9 	Christian Drejer 	G 	6’9” 	210 	12/08/82 	Florida 	R
31 	Noel Felix 	F/C 	6'9" 	220 	10/04/81 	Fresno State 	R
28 	Sharrod Ford 	F 	6'9" 	223 	01/09/82 	Clemson 	R
41 	Ken Johnson 	C/F 	6'11" 	240 	02/01/78 	Ohio State 	3
1 	Matt Lottich 	G 	6’4” 	205 	07/29/82 	Stanford 	R
55 	Jelani McCoy 	C/F 	6’10” 	245 	12/06/77 	UCLA 	7
7 	Anthony Roberson 	G 	6’1” 	180 	02/14/83 	Florida 	R
22 	Melvin Sanders 	G/F 	6'5" 	210 	01/03/81 	Oklahoma State 	R
26 	Awvee Storey 	F 	6'6" 	225 	04/18/77 	Arizona State 	1
2 	Antoine Wright 	G/F 	6’7” 	210 	02/06/84 	Texas A&M 	R
```
New York Knicks:


```
No.  	Player  	Pos.  	Ht  	 Wt  	Birth Date  	College  	 NBA Exp.
21 	Trevor Ariza 	F 	6-8 	200 	Jun. 30, 1985 	UCLA '07 	1
16 	Steven Barber 	G 	5-10 	160 	Jan. 14, 1980 	Texas-Arlington '02 	R
45 	Jackie Butler 	C 	6-10 	250 	Mar. 10, 1985 	Coastal Christian Academy (VA) 	1
25 	Rueben Douglas 	G 	6-4 	195 	Oct. 30, 1979 	New Mexico '03 	R
46 	Anthony Fuqua 	C 	6-11 	220 	Feb. 16, 1983 	Texas-San Antonio 	R
7 	Channing Frye 	C 	6-11 	248 	May 17, 1983 	Arizona '05 	R
18 	Cheyne Gadson 	G 	6-4 	205 	Jul. 17, 1980 	Oklahoma State '03 	R
52 	Otis George 	F/C 	6-8 	225 	May 7, 1982 	Louisville '05 	R
26 	Lou Kelly 	G/F 	6-5 	210 	Aug. 22, 1979 	Nevada-Las Vegas '02 	R
42 	David Lee 	F 	6-9 	249 	Apr. 29, 1983 	Florida '05 	R
  	Aaron Miles 	G 	6-1 	175 	Apr. 13, 1983 	Kansas '05 	R
17 	Lamar Rice 	F 	6-7 	210 	Oct. 30, 1982 	Clemson '05 	R
4 	Nate Robinson 	G 	5-9 	180 	May 31, 1984 	Washington '05 	R
14 	Bruno Sundov 	C 	7-2 	260 	Feb. 10, 1980 	Croatia 	7
35 	Brent Wright 	F 	6-8 	235 	May 6, 1978 	Florida '01 	R
```
Sacramento Kings:

```
No.	Player	Pos.	Ht.	Wt.	Birthdate	College	Yrs. Pro
	55	Robert Archibald	F-C	6-11	250	3/29/80	Illinois ’02	2
	7	Tony Bland	G	6-5	201	1/27/80	San Diego State ‘03
	33	Cookie Belcher	G	6-2	190	6/25/78	Nebraska ‘01
	53	Marcus Campbell	C	7-0	270	3/11/82	Mississippi State ‘05
	35	Marquin Chandler	F	6-7	220	3/11/82	San Jose State ‘05
	15	Erik Daniels	F	6-8	214	4/1/82	Kentucky ‘04	1
	32	Francisco Garcia	G	6-7	195	12/31/81	Louisville ‘06
	42	Jared Homan	F-C	6-10	250	3/6/83	Iowa State ‘05
	22	Anthony Lever	G	6-3	180	3/7/79	Oregon ‘03
	23	Kevin Martin	G	6-7	185	2/1/83	Western Carolina ‘05	1
	8	Percy Miller	G	6-4	220	4/29/70
	31	Patrick Okafor	F	6-8	250	4/13/79	Houston ‘02
	20	Ronnie Price	G	6-2	190	6/21/83	Utah Valley State ‘05
	19	Tre Simmons	G	6-5	195	7/24/82	Washington ‘05
	18	Garrett Tien	F-G	6-7	185	1/6/83	Taiwan
	30	Ray Weathers	G	6-4	205	4/7/75	Michigan State ‘97
	40	Guillaume Yango	C	6-9	250	1/31/82	Pacific ‘05
```
Washington Wizards:


```
Player          HT    WT   DOB        School              Last Team

Andray Blatche  6-11  235   8/22/86   South Kent Prep
Damone Brown    6-9   202   6/28/79   Syracuse           Wiz
Ousamane Cisse  6-9   250   10/20/82  St Jude High      Fayetteville
Ed Cota         6-2   202   5/19/76    UNC                 Dynamo St Petersburg
Henry Domercant 6-3  200    12/30/80  East Illinois        Efes Pilsen
Corsley Edwards 6-9  275     3/5/79     Cen. Conn. St.  Hornets
Gerald Fitch    6-3  188    8/12/82    Kentucky          Khimik-OPZ
William Frisby  6-8  235    6/9/81      Miami
Hiram Fuller    6-9   240    5/15/81    Fresno State    Barangay
David Hawkins   6-4  230    10/28/82   Temple            Lottomatica
Randy Holcomb   6-9   220    8/8/79      San Diego St.   Cocodrilos
Jarvis Hayes    6-7   220    8/9/81      Georgia           Wiz
Kaspars Kambala 6-9  250    12/13/78   UNLV              Unics Kazan
Ervin Murray    6-5   200    1/27/80    Wake Forest    Nebraska (USBL)
Peter J Ramos   7-3   275    5/13/85                         Wiz
Jamal Sampson   6-11  235    5/15/83    Cal                 Charlotte
Bruce Seals     6-2   185                   Manhattan
Joe Troy Smith  6-3   200    12/19/77   AL-Huntsville   Montecatini
Lenny Stokes    6-6   215    4/9/81      Cincinnati        Asheville
Donnell Taylor  6-6   180    7/26/82     UAB
```


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll be interested to see how Christian Drejer performs for the Nets. He's a guy with great size (6'9 225) and athleticism, an excellent jumpshot, and a point guard's passing skills. At 18, he utterly dominated the Danish league before leaving for Florida, and suffering an injury plagued freshmen year. Soph year, he averaged 10 points, 5 boards, and 4 assists, on excellent percentages both from the field and from three, but problems with his coach and teammates resulted in Christian signing with F.C Barcelona halfway through the season. Unfortunately, Barcelona's wing rotation is easily the best in Europe, and he struggled to earn minutes over established veterans.

Christian is a guy with all the talent in the world, who has yet to really put it together. With the Nets force-feeding him the ball, looking to see what they have in him, I wouldn't be surprised to see him dominate the summer league.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah Ed Cota on the Wizards I always felt this guy could play in the NBA now he will have another chance.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

is Anthony Fuqua Realted to Frenchy Fuqua ?


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

I thought the Kings owned Minard's rights...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well the Orlando Magic are officially idiots. Why would Dwight Howard be playing on the summer league team? He has already proven he is ready for primetime. These meaningless games for him, just give him risk to injury. *knocks on wood*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

7M3 said:


> I'll be interested to see how Christian Drejer performs for the Nets. He's a guy with great size (6'9 225) and athleticism, an excellent jumpshot, and a point guard's passing skills. At 18, he utterly dominated the Danish league before leaving for Florida, and suffering an injury plagued freshmen year. Soph year, he averaged 10 points, 5 boards, and 4 assists, on excellent percentages both from the field and from three, but problems with his coach and teammates resulted in Christian signing with F.C Barcelona halfway through the season. Unfortunately, Barcelona's wing rotation is easily the best in Europe, and he struggled to earn minutes over established veterans.
> 
> Christian is a guy with all the talent in the world, who has yet to really put it together. With the Nets force-feeding him the ball, looking to see what they have in him, I wouldn't be surprised to see him dominate the summer league.


To be honest, I would. His mindset has never been a great one IMO. I don't think he'll be successful here either.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Well the Orlando Magic are officially idiots. Why would Dwight Howard be playing on the summer league team? He has already proven he is ready for primetime. These meaningless games for him, just give him risk to injury. *knocks on wood*



Just to get a little experience, probably mostly playing with Jameer. He is only going to be playing a couple of games - after that he is playing in a celebrity game (I think Magic Johnson's game) and heading to the ESPY's.


----------



## grizzos (Jan 31, 2005)

2005 Golden State Warriors 


NO PLAYER POS HT WT BORN COLLEGE YRS. PRO 
15 Andris Biedrins F 6-11 240 4/2/86 Latvia 1 
11 Zarko Cabarkapa F/C 6-11 225 5/21/81 Serbia-Montenegro 2 
9 Ike Diogu F 6-8 255 9/11/83 Arizona State, ’06 R 
8 Monta Ellis G 6-3 177 10/26/85 Lanier HS (Jackson, MS) R 
35 Brandon Gay F 6-8 220 8/8/82 San Diego, ’05 R 
12 David Graves F 6-6 209 7/3/79 Notre Dame, ’02 R 
30 Larry O’Bannon G/F 6-4 200 8/15/83 Louisville, ’05 R 
22 Paul Marigney G 6-3 195 10/26/83 St. Mary’s (CA), ’05 R 
33 Damir Miljkovic G 6-4 194 3/1/80 Croatia R 
7 Guy Muya G 6-3 192 1/31/83 Belgium R 
6 Marque Perry G 6-1 185 1/28/81 St. Louis, ’03 R 
10 Ronald Ross G 6-2 185 2/11/83 Texas Tech, ’05 R 
32 Chris Taft F 6-10 261 3/10/85 Pittsburgh, ’07 R 
21 Jawad Williams F 6-9 218 2/19/83 North Carolina, ’05 R 
Ray Young G 6-4 215 3/20/80 UCLA, ’03 R


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

HKF said:


> To be honest, I would. His mindset has never been a great one IMO. I don't think he'll be successful here either.


While I'm not particularly confident he'll _dominant_ the SL, it would shock me if he wasn't successful. Really, the only thing holding Christian back IS his mindset. In addition to his skilled offensive game, he's also been praised for his strong lateral quickness defensively. Perhaps he dosen't have the mindset of a star (although I'm not willing to fully concede that, as I think he proved that he does in the Danish league, and has since been limited by factors outside his control), but even if that's the case, he's still a strong shooter, gifted passer, and solid defender. If a roleplayer is all he's willing to be, he has the game to excel at it.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Memphis Grizzlies

Antonio Burks / G / Memphis '04 
Andre Emmett / G / Texas Tech '04 
Duane Erwin / F / Memphis '05 
Winsome Frazier / G/F / Miss. State '05 
Kimani Ffriend / F/C / Nebraska '01 
Dahntay Jones / G/F / Duke '03 
Sergei Lishouk / F / Ukraine 
Rawle Marshall / G/F / Oakland '05 
Darnell Miller / G / West Ga. '05 
Randy Orr / C / Ga. Perimeter '04 
Roderick Riley / C / Prairie View '04 
Anthony Roberson / G / Florida '06 
Lawrence Roberts / F / Miss. State '05 
Hakim Warrick / F / Syracuse '05 
Kennedy Winston / G/F / Alabama '06


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

does patrick okafor have any relation to Emeka Okafor and is Rodney Billups related to Chauncey?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Is is just me, or could the Celtics summer league roster compete against the Hornets NBA roster?

Drejer - to say "all he needs to fix is his mindset" is pretty funny. Talent is worthless w/o confidence and mental toughness, and Christian has none.

*Raptors Roster:*

Guards
Wayne Bernard
Kevin Braswell
Jamison Brewer
Omar Cook
Olu Famutimi
Tim Pickett
Joe Shipp
Kevin Torbert
Roko Ukic
Forwards
Lavell Blanchard
Matt Bonner
Joey Graham
Bryant Matthews
Uros Slokar
Pape Sow
Charlie Villanueva
Jesse Young
Centers
Nate Doornekamp


----------



## lanigan34 (Dec 27, 2002)

Boniface N'Dong (C)---- Anyone have any info on this mystery? He is on Denver's summer league roster.

Percy Miller G Houston (rapper Master P)-- playing for Sacramento' summer league team


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

lanigan34 said:


> Boniface N'Dong (C)---- Anyone have any info on this mystery? He is on Denver's summer league roster.
> 
> Percy Miller G Houston (rapper Master P)-- playing for Sacramento' summer league team


N'Dong plays in France and is the most dominant centre in their league and comes from Senegal


----------



## coachhomer (Sep 23, 2004)

PennyHardaway said:


> okay this year, i guarantee Marcus Hatten makes an NBA roster. he shoulda made it last year in denver, and he definitely shoulda made it last-last year with the clippers. It must suck being the lasssst cut at the end of preseason twice!
> 
> hes too talented to not be in the league


I agree. This kid is too good to not be in the league. His problem is that he takes a while to impress you. He kind of disapears in the flow of the game but then at the end when you look at the stats, he's scored 18 points had 7 rebounds 7 assists and 5 steals. 

Problem is, he also has 6 turnovers. You have to take the bad with the good here though. Believe me this kid knows the game. He just has to refine his game slightly. 

Bet on this, if he makes a team, he will gradually grow to a great contributor if he can manage his personal life.

C


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> does patrick okafor have any relation to Emeka Okafor and is Rodney Billups related to Chauncey?


not sure about Patrick, but Rodney, if you're talking about the U of D guy, yeah, thats Chauncey's brother


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> does patrick okafor have any relation to Emeka Okafor and is Rodney Billups related to Chauncey?


The okafors are not related; Okafor is a very common name in Nigeria.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm glad to see Tim Pickett get another chance he has alot of talent he just needs to pick the game up, that was his problem in New Orleans.

Also Gald to see Randy Orr on a team he has the smae last name as me and it's not that common.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

CrackerJack said:


> does patrick okafor have any relation to Emeka Okafor and is Rodney Billups related to Chauncey?


Yes, Rodney is Chauncey's brother. Patrick is not Emeka's brother.


----------



## wightnoiser (Oct 29, 2003)

Hornets Roster:

Sean Banks F 6-8 210 
Brandon Bass F 6-8 240 
Troy Bell G 6-1 180 
Chris Garnett F/C 6-11 260 
DeSean Hadley G 6-4 205 
Maciej Lampe F/C 6-11 275 
Jarred Merrill F 6-9 220 
Chris Paul G 6-0 175 
Eddie Robinson F 6-9 210 
Marc Salyers F 6-9 220 
J.R. Smith G 6-6 220 
Jackson Vroman F/C 6-10 220


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice to see my man Kaspars Kambala in the summer league. I don't think he'll make the Wizards, though.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Ugonna Onyekwe,from the Bulls team, is a good player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

AMR said:


> Ugonna Onyekwe,from the Bulls team, is a good player.


Yes he is. From out of Penn. Still wondering how he hasn't been able to stick on a pro roster to be honest with you. 

Maciej Lampe needs to start showing something or he'll be in Europe next year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*This just in.*

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS SUMMER LEAGUE ROSTER*

54 Martynas Andriuskevicius F/C 7-2 240 3/12/86 Lithuania ’05 R 
45 Kelenna Azubuike G 6-5 220 12/16/83 Kentucky ’05 R 
40 Bryan Bracey F 6-7 220 8/5/78 Oregon ’01 R 
24 Carl English G 6-5 205 2/2/81 Hawaii ’03 R 
35 Matt Freije F 6-10 235 10/2/81 Vanderbilt ’04 1 
5 John Gilchrist G 6-3 195 6/29/84 Maryland ’04 R 
33 Luke Jackson G/F 6-7 215 11/6/81 Oregon ’04 1 
41 Kresimir Loncar F 6-11 250 2/12/83 Ukraine ’05 R 
8 John Lucas III G 5-11 165 11/21/82 Oklahoma State ’05 R 
53 Olumide Oyedeji F/C 6-10 240 5/11/81 Nigeria ’00 3 
31 Ryan Randle F/C 6-9 240 4/21/81 Maryland ’03 R 
6 Blake Stepp G 6-4 190 2/4/82 Gonzaga ’04 1 
12 Derrick Tarver G 6-4 215 6/9/80 Akron ’04 R 
50 James Thomas F 6-8 240 11/22/80 Texas ’04 1 
30 Ime Udoka G/F 6-6 220 8/9/77 Portland St. ’02 1 
36 Jeff Varem G/F 6-6 245 7/16/83 Washington St. ’05 R


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

*Re: This just in.*



remy23 said:


> *CLEVELAND CAVALIERS SUMMER LEAGUE ROSTER*
> 
> 54 Martynas Andriuskevicius F/C 7-2 240 3/12/86 Lithuania ’05 R
> 45 *Kelenna Azubuike * G 6-5 220 12/16/83 Kentucky ’05 R
> ...


wow, I gotta say I like this roster, quite of few guys I cheer for on that team...


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: This just in.*

Does anyone know that Pacers roster, I'm pretty sure ron artest is playing on there summer team, also when does summer league games start. NBA TV usually airs them.

Edit: nevermind, they aren't on there. I guess i am confused but , i thought last summer i watched the pacers in summer games. I was also sure that i read somewhere that ron artest,granger,james jones and all them were going to be playing in the summer leauges can some one clear me up. is there more than one or something?


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

The Mad Viking said:


> Drejer - to say "all he needs to fix is his mindset" is pretty funny. Talent is worthless w/o confidence and mental toughness, and Christian has none.


Who are you quoting? I said the only thing holding him back is his mindset. I made no comment as to the severity of this problem. (And you apparently agree with me.)


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Here's the Sonics roster, for those who are interested. 


```
Mustafa Al-Sayyad     Fresno State '05           F/C 6-9 230 
Jermaine Blackburn     Boise State '05             F 6-7 200 
Andre Brown             DePaul '04                    F 6-9 235 
Ousmane Cisse          St. Jude H.S. (Ala.)       F 6-9 240 
Mateen Cleaves         Michigan State '00        PG 6-3 210 
Kaniel Dickens           Idaho '00                   F 6-8 235 
Noel Felix                Fresno State '03           F 6-9 225 
Richard Fox              Gonzaga '04                  C 7-0 250 
Adam Harrington       Auburn '02                     G 6-4 190 
Aaron Miles              Kansas '05                     G 6-1 175 
Larry O'Bannon         Louisville '05                   G 6-2 185 
Johan Petro             France                           C 7-0 250 
Rick Rickert              Minnesota '03                 F 6-10 225 
Alex Scales              Oregon                          G 6-2 180 
Robert Swift            Bakersfield H.S. (Calif.)      C 7-0 245 
Matt Walsh              Florida '05                      G/F 6-5 185 
Ezra Williams            Georgia '03                     G 6-4 190
```

I don't really know half the team. Any sleepers among the unsigned guys ?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heat have some solid undrafted players

Tiras Wade, Basden, Homen, Mendez, Sorrentine, and Walsh (only half of time. Seattle the rest)


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Looking at the Sonics roster, I wonder who will punch out Rickert from that team


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Lakers Roster*


----------

